
Show HN: Quicktype – it's like Uber, but for JSON - dvdsgl
https://quicktype.io/
======
dvdsgl
Good morning!

quicktype infers types from sample JSON data, then outputs strongly typed
models and serializers for working with that data in your desired programming
language. In short, quicktype makes it a breeze to work with JSON type-safely.

For an in-depth explanation of what makes quicktype useful, special, and
interesting, see
[http://blog.quicktype.io/debut/](http://blog.quicktype.io/debut/)

Thank you for your consideration and feedback!

------
bradym
Why anyone would want to be associated with uber at this point is beyond me...

~~~
dvdsgl
It was a joke—quicktype has basically nothing in common with Uber. I couldn't
find a way to describe quicktype within the stringent title length limit so I
went with the "Uber for X" cliché as a provocative gag :)

------
codegladiator
The cross button on " Subscribe to quicktype updates" doesn't work. Mildly
infuriating :)

edit: this is great !

~~~
dvdsgl
Sorry to hear that! What browser are you using? Do you get an error on your
console?

~~~
codegladiator
Tried on both firefox/chrome. Didn't check for console errors. I went back to
the previously opened tab and the cross worked this time. Unable to reproduce
now.

~~~
dvdsgl
Looks like our click target for the close icon is way too small. Will fix,
thanks for reporting!

------
JeffDean_fan
Uber for JSON

